
Why You’re Going to See Ads by Tobacco Companies Admitting That Smoking Kills - dpflan
https://www.vox.com/platform/amp/science-and-health/2017/11/27/16705004/tobacco-ads-smoking-kills
======
bitxbitxbitcoin
Because it's the truth?

~~~
dpflan
Yes, and after quite a delay and on network television and newspaper, not
digital / social media. Their legal patience has paid off for least impact on
audience?

“After 11 years of appeals and delays, a federal court has finally forced
tobacco companies Altria, R.J. Reynolds Tobacco, Lorillard, and Philip Morris
USA to run a year-long advertising campaign in which they will admit that they
tried to make cigarettes more addictive and that smoking kills more people
than die from murder, HIV/AIDS, suicide, car crashes, drug overdoses, and
alcohol combined, among other messages.”

